# aftermarket ignition coil on a stihl ms361



## Broken bar (Mar 29, 2013)

my coil went out on my 361 .I priced a new one from my dealer and was shocked by the price so I went on line and found a aftermarket coil for $29.95 i Installed it and checked spark .I had good spark so I put it back together it would not fire I checked a few things but could not find anything wrong. I ended up buying a stihl coil and the saw started in 2 pulls . I ran the saw for a couple hours ,ran great. I then decide to put the aftermarket coil back on the saw wouldnt start ,put tthe stihl coil on it started right up . I had good spark out of the aftermarket coil so I dont know what was happening any ideas.


----------

